# Exact price of GIGABYTE 880GM-UD2H?



## Nikko Bellic (May 3, 2011)

I'm upgrading my Pc.
Mobo I've selected is *Gigabyte 880gm-ud2h*
I need to know the exact price of this board.
In some posts in the forum, started by "jkultimate" *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/139750-suggest-me-r-m.html, there is price as 3.5K. But in Forums hardware price sheet *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/96218-hardware-spec-sheet-price-update.html, there is 4.1K. Which is correct? 
Is it falls under 5K?


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 3, 2011)

Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H


Price: 4,300.00 

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

 Rs.4,100.00 +150


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2011)

@ *Nikko Bellic* - where do you live ? Have you checked street price there ?

Gigabyte 880gm-ud2h is around ~4.2k - a 100 bucks more or less here and there.


----------



## Nikko Bellic (May 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *Nikko Bellic* - *where do you live ? Have checked street price there ?*
> 
> Gigabyte 880gm-ud2h is around ~4.2k - a 100 bucks more or less here and there.



Am in Kerala. I didn't checked price here. I thought I've check after knowing the global price


----------

